# Lots of compound angles



## ed_h (Dec 1, 2010)

Luckily, they're all the same...


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

wow a rolling cage for a pet rock!


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

That looks like an exercise in madness. Kind of cool though.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's really cool. Nice job. How about sharing how you did it?


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks cool but I'd rather undergo a root canal than attempt to make it.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Pretty cool Ed,
What possessed you to make that, and what do you call something like that? Is it some kind of pentahedron? I just made that up, sounds official though.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

thats really cool. your joints look tight nice job.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> Pretty cool Ed,
> What possessed you to make that, and what do you call something like that? Is it some kind of pentahedron? I just made that up, sounds official though.
> Mike Hawkins


Mike, it looks like it has 12 (regular) faces so it's a dodecahedron


----------



## ed_h (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.

The technical name for it is "doodad", but some would call it a dodecahedron, as phinds said. It's made from 30 identical pieces with a total of 20 identical 3-way joints. 

Once you determine the compound angle and build a fixture to cut it, you're halfway there. Angles have to be pretty accurate, since errors multiply.

Assembly is tricky, and it helps to have either five hands or some kind of jig. 

This one is made of Ipe, left over from a deck job.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Have you ever tried to make one of these ? :laughing:


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

cranbrook2 said:


> Have you ever tried to make one of these ? :laughing:


 Wow...makes my eyes hurt.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

"Assembly is tricky, and it helps to have either five hands or some kind of jig."

Boy, I believe that for sure.


Cranbrook, that pic you posted is one of those "Escher joints" that are so difficult to execute properly, right?

Paul


----------



## me109a (Nov 8, 2010)

cranbrook2 said:


> Have you ever tried to make one of these ? :laughing:


Would this be how?









I mean "Align Angle Cut".


----------



## wwinsauer (Dec 7, 2010)

I believe you are on to it. ME109

You can physically make this with the cut you drew. one would just have to take the photo from a precise angle as to make the perpendicular arm align with the fake through tenon on the bottom.

Back to the original thread: The "doodad" is excellent!
What power tool did you use along with your jig?
Any photos!!?


----------



## ed_h (Dec 1, 2010)

wwinsauer said:


> The "doodad" is excellent!
> What power tool did you use along with your jig?
> Any photos!!?


I used this jig on my tablesaw. Is sets the right angles and the length.


----------



## me109a (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice jig, cutting two at once, nice. :cool2:


----------

